# Multiplayer games over LAN



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Gamerz,

I am begginer over playing Multiplayer games over LAN .  

Infact I have never played with anyone over LAN. 

I have ceratin qusetion before I can start playing games over LAN with Digitans.  

What is *Hamachi* ? (I have little information regarding Hamachi but can you just explain me with details)
^^ question solved by FilledVoid


What is *Xfire* ? (I have little information regading Xfire but but can you just explain me with details)
^^ question solved by FilledVoid


*What is the minimum speed required to play games on LAN *through Xfire and Hamachi?
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid


For playing games *is it required to install the games* i.e is there anyway by which on Xfire or Hamachi I can play games without having that game installed in my pc ?
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid and allwyndlima


My Friend has *Need For Speed : Carbon* installed in this PC but I donot have that installed in my PC, still can we play that game over LAN.
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid and allwyndlima


If I play through Xfire or Hamachi can Xfire or Hamachi *can check whether my game is pirated or original* ? (I am not asking of piracy I am asking this question to gain kwnolege so, plz donot banned me for this)
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid


Suppose I am playing through Windows Vista can* Xfire or Hamachi can recognise whether I am using Orignal OS or Pirated OS* ? (I am not asking of piracy I am asking this question to gain kwnolege so, plz donot banned me for this)
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid


Which is better *Xfire* or *Hamachi* ?
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid


Can u understand me what do you *meant by hosting a server* ?
^^ question solved by Harry Potter


If I want to play *Need For Speed : Most Wanted* game with my friends (Digitans) with Xfire or Hamachi (which is best) what are the thing that I have to do ? (Plz explain me in details)
^^ question solved by Harry Potter and FilledVoid 

*[*]Did I need to create a server for playing game with Hamachi or Xfire or I will get the server made by someone..???*
^^ question solved by FilledVoid  


How to *create a network *?
^^ question solved by FilledVoid 


How to *host the server *?
^^ question solved by FilledVoid


If I want to play *NFS:MW with my friend over LAN than will I have to do same as u have done for COD:4* ?
^^ question solved by FilledVoid


Did Hamachi *require Premium Account to play games or games can also be played with Free Account*.
^^ question solved by FilledVoid 


Can we play game over Hamanchi *with different version of game* ?

Suppose:- 
I have *NFS:MW v1.2* and my friend have *NFS:MW v1.3*
i.e *our version differ 1.2 and 1.3*

*Can we still play the game on LAN with Hamachi ?*
^^ question solved by FilledVoid


How much *bandwith usage will be used in 10 minutes while playing game over LAN*?
^^ question solved by FilledVoid


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

all i can say is that Hamachi is better for Gaming ...
If u dont have the game u cant play it
It doesnt matter whether u r running pirated or original since both works
secondly hosting a server in nfs mw in  hamachi / xfire is very tricky...no one from this forum knows it 

One more thing is  that NFS Carbon does not support LAN so u cant play it over hamachi


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Hamachi is better for Gaming ...


 
Thanks.
But by reading the reviews in Xfire site it also looks good.
Anyways I will try both.



Harry Potter said:


> If u dont have the game u cant play it.


Ok



Harry Potter said:


> It doesnt matter whether u r running pirated or original since both works.


 
Ok thanks



Harry Potter said:


> secondly hosting a server in nfs mw in hamachi / xfire is very tricky...no one from this forum knows it


 
*Can u understand me what do you meant by hosting a server ?*

I am begginer to all this.



~User Name~ said:


> *What is the minimum speed required to play games on LAN *through Xfire and Hamachi?
> Suppose I am playing through Windows Vista can* Xfire or Hamachi can recognise whether I am using Orignal OS or Pirated OS* ? (I am not asking of piracy I am asking this question to gain kwnolege so, plz donot banned me for this)


Also plz help me in this.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

I am sorry I can't answer all your queries as I have very limited knowledge about Xfire & Hamachi.But I will just brief your rest of the points from the information that I have for it.Alright here goes.



~User Name~ said:


> [*]For playing games *is it required to install the games* i.e is there anyway by which on Xfire or Hamachi I can play games without having that game installed in my pc ?


You will need to have the game installed at all costs to be played over a network.Xfire is a messaging service I believe but Hamachi is just a VPN or a Virtual Private Network which allows you to host games on it & not load the games on it.You'll need to have the game that you want to play installed on your PC.




~User Name~ said:


> [*] My Friend has *Need For Speed : Carbon* installed in this PC but I donot have that installed in my PC, still can we play that game over LAN.


No.Without you having a copy of the game it won't be possible to establish a network connection.

That the only information that I can provide.I hope other users who are a regular on Hamachi & Xfire can guide you further.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks allwyndlima.


*Harry Potter plz help me as I have seen u many times talking of Hamachi and Xfire in this Gamerz section.*


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

I think normal broadband (256kbps) will do for gaming...
Actually i play only call of duty 4 online right now..
If u have it install it and we both can play now.
Creating a server means....means that.........A *game server* played over the is remotely or locally run dedicated server used by game clients to play league matches, or in public communities. Any video gameinternet generally requires a connection to a game server.
And NO they wont detect that u have pirated windows or genuine


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I think normal broadband (256kbps) will do for gaming...


 
Thanks.



			
				Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Actually i play only call of duty 4 online right now..
> If u have it install it and we both can play now.


My friend have but I donot have.



			
				Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Creating a server means....means that.........A *game server* played over the is remotely or locally run dedicated server used by game clients to play league matches, or in public communities. Any video gameinternet generally requires a connection to a game server.


 
I understand some but anyways thanks.



			
				Harry Potter said:
			
		

> And NO they wont detect that u have pirated windows or genuine


 
Thanks.

*Did I need to create a server for playing game with Hamachi or Xfire or I will get the server made by someone..???*


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2008)

> # What is Hamachi ? (I have little information regarding Hamachi but can you just explain me with details)



Basically a software which sets up a network between its clients disregarding the distance between them . It makes you feel like you all are on the same network. 



> # What is Xfire ? (I have little information regading Xfire but but can you just explain me with details)



XFire is mainly used to keep track of your friends in the gaming community and also can be used tot rack stats like how many hours on what, what servers you played on , provides an easy way of joining servers etc.



> # What is the minimum speed required to play games on LAN through Xfire and Hamachi?



You will need a broadband connection for any modern games unless its chess or any other board games. If you like FPS games then yes you will need a good connection. If you have the original game then my recommendation is not to use Hamachi. Just use the in game interface. 



> # For playing games is it required to install the games i.e is there anyway by which on Xfire or Hamachi I can play games without having that game installed in my pc ?



No, You need it installed to play the games.



> # My Friend has Need For Speed : Carbon installed in this PC but I donot have that installed in my PC, still can we play that game over LAN.



No, the work around is to get the game. How to get the game is up to you. 



> # If I play through Xfire or Hamachi can Xfire or Hamachi can check whether my game is pirated or original ? (I am not asking of piracy I am asking this question to gain kwnolege so, plz donot banned me for this)



Neither checks your games version .



> # Suppose I am playing through Windows Vista can Xfire or Hamachi can recognise whether I am using Orignal OS or Pirated OS ? (I am not asking of piracy I am asking this question to gain kwnolege so, plz donot banned me for this)



Again No. 



> # Which is better Xfire or Hamachi ?


They are two different unrelated products used for different purposes comparing it would be technically incorrect. 



> # If I want to play Need For Speed : Most Wanted game with my friends (Digitans) with Xfire or Hamachi (which is best) what are the thing that I have to do ? (Plz explain me in details)



Get the game. If you use Hamachi create a network and have your friends join in. Host the server . The have the friends connect to the server. I dont know the actual procedure for NFS but for COD4 its like that. You want to make sure that all of you are using the same version also . 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

@FilledVoid

Thanks



> # Get the game. If you use *Hamachi create a network* and have your friends join in. *Host the server* . Than have the friends connect to the server. I dont know the actual procedure for NFS but for COD4 its like that. You want to make sure that all of you are using the same version also .


 

*Can u understand me:

How to create a network ?
How to host the server ?*

#1 Post updated


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2008)

> How to create a network ?


First open Hamachi. Make sure that all players have hamachi running and are logged in to it. Each player has an IP assigned to them by hamachi It is shwon on the top of the program . the following screenshots depict the rest of the process. Clicking the Second icon on the bottom (the one like a triangle) gives you the following options.  

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/4929/hamserverfv2.jpg

As in the below image enter some network name and password. 

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/291/hamnetcreateyg2.jpg

Open whatever game it is you want nd then click on Start Server . (This is COD4). Whichever system you are doign this on is the server. You must let your friends know that you are hostign and then they can join by connecting to YOUR ip which is shown by Hamachi on the top of the program. Look in my screenshot above. My Ip here is 5.47.58.126 . Ask your friend to join the server at this IP. 

Your friends can join like this. 

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/3836/connectgamejd0.jpg

You must make sure that in their game settings they have "Enable Console " set to yes also. Then press the ~ key and type connect 5.47.58.126 and press Enter . 

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/5310/killgamegi5.jpg

Well the rest.... Slaughter anything that moves. I hope this helps.

PS. I'm running two instances of COD4 on the same system. However the process is the same for multiple systems or whatever and explaining how to run 2 instances of cod4 is beyond your question. Enjoy.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Filledvoid.

If I want to play *NFS:MW* with my friend over LAN than will I have to do same as u have done for COD:4

I just installed Hamachi.

*Did ir require Premium Account to play games or games can also be played with Free Account.*


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, Dude "User Name".
It just became clear to me that you have an alternate account as Pagal Dude.
I just saw a post from Pagal Dude saying the same damn thing.

Reporting to Mods.

Oh n btw, Mods *can* see deleted posts too.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Pagal_Dude is my friend, he is only one with whom I want to play NFS:MW.

We too are begginer in LAN Play.

So he was asking that question then only I PMed him so that he didnot take reply in this thread as I am asking question.

Plz donot report

*Plz help me out in my questions*


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 10, 2008)

@rayraven

He [~User Name~] is telling correct.

Plz help him out there.
We just want to play NFS:MW over LAN

Mods plz see my reason of deleting that post:-

~User Name~ has PMed me that not to ask question in this post as he is asking all questions there.

*Thats why I deleted that post*


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

Guess the mods will find the truth.
I was suspicious on seeing you delete the post and he posting the same thing.
Lets wait nd see.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

FilledVoid plz help me out in my asked questions


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2008)

> If I want to play NFS:MW with my friend over LAN than will I have to do same as u have done for COD:4



Yes most likely. As I said I dont have NFS so Im not sure what the menu looks like but the summary remains the same. One needs to start a server and play on it and the others join the server using the same proces shown above. 



> Did ir require Premium Account to play games or games can also be played with Free Account.



No this feature is only require if you have more than 16 players in your network which you create. There are other features which are available  to Premium users. The following is a good reference.

*premium.hamachi.cc/compare.php


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks FiledVoid.

I will update this thread when I think I have to ask new question.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

lets hope for the best


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

New Question:-

Can we play game over Hamanchi *with different version of game* ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif

Suppose:- 
I have *NFS:MW v1.2* and my friend have *NFS:MW v1.3*
i.e our version differ *1.2* and *1.3*

*Can we still play the game on LAN with Hamachi *?

#1 Post updated

FilledVoid and others gamerz plz help me out in my problem.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2008)

> Can we play game over Hamanchi with different version of game ?
> 
> Suppose:-
> I have NFS:MW v1.2 and my friend have NFS:MW v1.3
> ...



There are some games that works with different versions but you will ahve to find that out. Why not just try to join and find out if they work. You most likely will have to upgrade /degrade to the same version. WHy not just install the game as it is and both of you play? After all you both want is to have a bit of fun right?


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 10, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> There are some games that works with different versions but you will ahve to find that out. Why not just try to join and find out if they work. You most likely will have to upgrade /degrade to the same version. WHy not just install the game as it is and both of you play? After all you both want is to have a bit of fun right?


 
Ok Thanks. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
Plz keep visiting this thread as I will post some more question when I faces problem. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## kalpik (Mar 10, 2008)

~User Name~ said:


> Pagal_Dude is my friend, he is only one with whom I want to play NFS:MW.
> 
> We too are begginer in LAN Play.
> 
> ...


How come you and Pagal Dude have the same IP? The deleted post from Pagal Dude and your post below him have the same IP.. Lemme investigate some more. If guilty, please tell right now and stop using one of the IDs.. Else, if more proof is found, ill ban both IDs permanently.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 11, 2008)

kalpik check ur Inbox ; PMed u..
check that.

*New Question:-*

*How much bandwith usage will be used in 10 minutes while playing game over LAN?*

#1 Post updated.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 11, 2008)

> How much bandwith usage will be used in 10 minutes while playing game over LAN?



Install NetMeter and then monitor the bandwidth usage. It depends on what you play and with how many opponents you have.


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for replying.
Installing NetMeter

#1 Post updated


----------



## waqqasar (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

I want to play *Need for Speed: Most Wanted* with my friends in *LAN*, but it by default offer only up to 4 players to play at a time. But we are 6 friends to play. Is there any method to increase no. of players in *Most Wanted* other than *Hamachi. *

Any suggestions???


----------

